Ask HN: What is your profession? - thr2178008
======
jo909
I look at an array of very many very tiny lights, and press a super specific
sequence of buttons to turn some lights on or off in the way I want.

~~~
quickben
Intriguing, go on...

~~~
jo909
Well I also sometimes move around a single much bigger light with the palm of
my hand that shines on the table surface, which then also changes the tiny
lights. I heard some people move an actual frigging LASER to do the same thing
with more precision, but that's just crazy.

------
josefbacik
A Linux file system developer in theory, a "this is broken and is in/related
to the kernel" developer in practice.

------
linopolus
Paramedic (the German equivalent: Notfallsanitäter)

------
SmellTheGlove
I always had trouble explaining what I do, and having a 5 year old, I need a
clear, concise answer:

I'm the generic lego businessman[1]. (I don't work for Lego, but that would be
awesome)

Longer answer - I do strategic technology planning for a specific segment of a
large company. I used to be a data engineering director, to standardize the
title somewhat. That was easier to explain to people.

[1]:
[https://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/lego/images/5/52/AQ_Bui...](https://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/lego/images/5/52/AQ_Buisinessman.png/revision/latest?cb=20130409094254)

------
ianai
IT support specialist, with tons of know how to do more. I'm something of a
rogue mathematician.

------
napsterbr
Jack of all trades due to necessity. From cleaning toilets to managing a
startup to writing software, the later being the one I spent the most time on.
The only thing I can't do is interface design.

Really don't know what name I should use for this role. Founder? :)

------
cgb223
Job-seeking iOS Developer

Just moved to San Francisco on Monday.

Anyone have any know someone who needs one?

Also, anyone need a roommate?

~~~
JoshMnem
You could join our programming group in Berkeley and ask around:

\-
[https://www.meetup.com/codeselfstudy/](https://www.meetup.com/codeselfstudy/)

\- [https://codeselfstudy.com/](https://codeselfstudy.com/)

------
NicoJuicy
.net developer, python, nodejs and php

I trade some bitcoins and stocks

I also sell some stuff on my shop

I ran Pokemon go events in theme parks to test Facebook ads

I bitch about being to busy and then I find something new which interests me
that I don't have time to do :)

------
Samon
Title is 'Senior Automation Engineer', but basically I write workflows
(PowerShell/SMA and ServiceNow's dialect of Javascript) to
automate/orchestrate IT operations processes. Stuff like user onboarding and
offboarding, systems integrations between various internal and external/cloud
systems, lots of 'customer requests X, perform the steps to deliver X'.

------
juancn
Software developer (formal title is Principal Software Engineer).

I specialize in software for other programmers: compilers, servers, RPC
frameworks, apis and libraries, high-performance code, concurrent &
distributed code, query engines, etc. Tools to build an end user product
mostly. The kind of thing that sits at the core of large product.

Mainly in Java but also C++ and a few others.

------
harel
I find this question difficult. I write code, I design systems, I manage
complexity and prevent complex from becoming complicated. I am CTO, I am
developer, I am founder and Co founder. I am coffee maker too. When asked I
usually say "I make software".

------
dasmoth
I make and fettle software.

Mostly bioinformatics/genomics in practice, but not especially wedded to that
field.

Have never been especially comfortable with the "software engineer" label,
although it seems to be what a lot of people go by these days.

How about "hacker"?

------
tbihl
I'm studying to be qualified to drive a steam engine.

------
krapp
Meat robot for Amazon. I only write code for fun now, I guess.

------
Wimpzilla
Molecular and Cellular Biologist engineer by career! IT guy fond of
electronics engineering by passion! Looking also for a new job by the way!

------
gnicholas
Former lawyer, now founder at
[http://www.BeeLineReader.com](http://www.BeeLineReader.com)

------
VanCoffeeSnob
I anonymously visit coffee shops in Vancouver,BC and then review them. Also
consult for a large IT firm to make actually money.

------
fairpx
Creative director and UI fanatic @
[http://fairpixels.pro](http://fairpixels.pro)

------
hobos_delight
Technical Program Manager, though I miss writing code and managing teams.

If I could write rust and manage teams, I would be a happy man!

------
cpburns2009
My profession is computer programming, and my area of expertise is full-stack
web development and all that that entails.

------
massar
I make red lights green, and sometimes I on break a light with a hammer so
that it gets replaced with something better.

------
FabioFleitas
Technical co-founder @ [https://www.tesorio.com](https://www.tesorio.com)

------
johan_larson
Software developer, more specifically back-end software developer, even more
specifically DBMS developer.

------
jaydestro
i am a developer advocate.

i worked as a system admin, platform eng and devops eng for years. eventually
moved into a role that allowed me to use all these skills to help developers.

fun job, high reward, great for people who like people.

------
thesagan
Fullstack web dev for an agency, looking for the path to glory. (Ok, ok,
finishing my degree.)

------
JoshMnem
Trying to make the world a better place, usually involving various Internet-
related projects.

------
greenmoon55
Master student in Computer Science

~~~
xiaoma
That's not a profession.

~~~
tudelo
But it could be?

------
jrosenblatt
CEO at [http://ae.studio](http://ae.studio)

------
noonespecial
EE. Embedded systems.

Code up and down the stack when on occasion when required.

------
jackson1372
Philosophy PhD Student

------
tcpekin
Materials Science PhD student - electron microscopy

------
rikthevik
High tech low life.

------
Dramatize
Product Manager. Lead Designer. Dev Team Leader.

------
altotrees
Magazine editor and web developer. Two hats.

------
quickben
Many hats, mostly c++ these days.

------
putsteadywere
Data analyst for a health insurer

------
Apfel
PhD student in health economics

------
georgeoliver
Carpenter (remodeling mostly).

------
therobot24
autonomous vehicle researcher

------
siddarthd2919
Project Manager - ADAS

------
tarboreus
PhD student in English

------
Tade0
Front-end developer.

------
riahi
Radiology resident.

------
Adamantcheese
Software engineer.

------
cuonic
Web App Developer

------
marsrover
Software Engineer

------
zmonkeyz
sr system programmer (mainframe middleware)

~~~
synicalx
I'm intrigued! If you don't mind my asking, how did you get into that line of
work and how long have you been doing it?

------
owebmaster
self-proclaimed software engineer

------
nicolashahn
Code monkey.

------
thecutter
Film editor.

------
wingerlang
iOS Developer in Bangkok

------
nihaar
product manager

------
sunnyg9494
product manager

------
shady-lady
I'm Batman

~~~
BJanecke
I'm the Riddler

------
yamalight
postdoc

------
MariaMorris
I am the CEO of the company....We provide the best services for those who buy
instagram likes and followers.Anyone can easily contact with us through our
website [https://buylikesservices.com/](https://buylikesservices.com/)

